# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  La fuga de una sustancia tóxica deja al menos tres muertos en Hungría

## Salut

> *La fuga de una sustancia tóxica deja al menos tres muertos en Hungría
> Al menos otras 60 personas están heridas. El Gobierno ha decretado el estado de emergencia. El vertido podría extenderse*
> 
> Al menos tres personas han muerto, siete han desaparecido y otras 60 están heridas a consecuencia de la rotura de un dique de "barro rojo" en Hungría, *una sustancia química muy corrosiva y alcalina*, según informó la prensa local.
> 
> La rotura de la instalación de una empresa de aluminio se produjo cerca de la localidad de Ajka, *próxima al lago Balaton*. Las autoridades han informado de que la sustancia supone un peligro para siete localidades cercanas, informaron los servicios de catástrofes (OKF), según recoge la agencia MTI. 
> 
> El Gobierno húngaro ha declarado el estado de emergencia en tres condados en el oeste del país (Veszprem, Gyor-Moson-Sopron y Vas).
> 
> ...


http://www.publico.es/internacional/...tos-en-hungria

Madre mia... 1 hm3 de esa m*erda???  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Cómo me recuerda el problema de Aznalcollar  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cómo me recuerda el problema de Aznalcollar


Y tanto..., es exactamente lo mismo  :Mad:  :Mad: , pero en el caso de Aznalcóllar fue peor, se liberó mucha más m*erda  :Mad:

----------


## Salut

Dicen que está a punto de llegar al Danubio... qué desastre!!  :Frown:

----------


## Salut

> *La contaminación del vertido de lodo rojo llega al Danubio
> Los equipos de emergencia trabajan en el río Raba, en Hungría, para frenar el avance de los fluidos tóxicos procedentes de la balsa de residuos de aluminio* 
> 
> Los fluidos tóxicos provocados por el vertido de barro rojo tras la ruptura de una balsa con residuos de aluminio en Hungría han llegado al río Raba, afluente del Danubio. Los equipos de emergencia tratan esta mañana de reducir el vertido en este río para evitar que llegue a una de las mayores vías fluviales de Europa. Pero según la subdirectora de la Dirección General de Desastres de Hungría, Reka Becz, aunque la situación parecía controlada, con *los últimos datos que sitúan un grado de acidez de 9,3 en la confluencia del Raba y el Danubio, algo de contaminación está llegando al gran río europeo*.
> 
> En la escala de acidez que va de 0 a 14 la vida se mueve siempre en las zonas centrales, lo más cerca del pH neutro, el 7. Los dos extremos (ácido o alcalino) son igual de peligrosos. El primer día el lodo tóxico alcanzó un pH de 13. El grado detectado va bajando y en la confluencia con el Danubio marcaba esta mañana 9,3. Según el portavoz del Servicio de Desastres, Tibor Dobson, *el vertido tóxico ha causado la muerte de peces en el río Marcal*, el primero que resultó afectado por la contaminación, que comenzó el pasado lunes con la rotura de una balsa de residuos de una planta privada de aluminio y que provocó una inundación que ha barrido 40 kilómetros cuadrados entre tres condados (Veszprém, Györ-Moson-Sopron y Vas).
> 
> El primer ministro húngaro, Viktor Orban, ha asegurado hoy que "no se puede vivir" en la zona del desastre. Orban, que está visitando los pueblos afectados, ha dicho que habrá que cercar y aislar las zonas más contaminadas de Kolontar, uno de los pueblos arrasados por la ola tóxica.
> 
> El vertido se inició el pasado lunes con la rotura de un dique que almacenaba barro rojo, una sustancia química tóxica,alcalina y corrosiva, en una empresa de aluminio cerca de la localidad de Ajka (160 kilómetros al oeste de Budapest). *El vertido ha causado al menos cuatro muertos y 132 heridos*. Los equipos de emergencia trabajan para evitar que el vertido se propaguen por la zona y lleguen a través de los ríos Marcal y Raab hasta el Danubio.


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes


Y aquí algunas fotos:
http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/Ve...epusoc_1/Zes/1

 :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es una pena los rios, los campos y todo lo que se contaminado. Me recuerda a lo que nos pasó a nosotros, en Aznalcóyar  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: . Además dicen que como mínimo tardarán un año en limpiarlo todo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.publico.es/ciencias/34091...-del-lodo-rojo

'Público' comprueba el precario estado de la presa repleta de residuos tóxicos que ya cedió el pasado lunes, inundando tres pueblos en Hungría. El ministro de Medio Ambiente reconoce que el colapso del muro es "inminente"

El muro de la presa que ocasionó el desastre ecológico de Hungría está a punto de venirse abajo y desatar una segunda oleada de barro tóxico. El Gobierno húngaro ha abandonado el discurso triunfalista de hace tres días ("la situación está bajo control", llegó a decir el primer ministro, Viktor Orban) para reconocer que el panorama es desolador.

El muro de la balsa es "insalvable", según confesó Zoltan Illes, secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente del Gobierno magiar. Según la agencia estatal de noticias MTI, Illes explicó que, en dos o tres días, está previsto que llueva en la región. "Una vez llegue la lluvia, el agua empujará el lodo restante, y la pared norte de la balsa va a romperse. Esto es inminente. Y una vez que ceda el muro, el barro volverá a fluir", añadió.

La tozuda realidad ha obligado al Gobierno a retractarse. Si ayer las grietas en el muro tenían "siete centímetros", hoy se habían convertido en enormes brechas de 25 metros de largo y al menos medio metro de ancho. Los ingenieros del Gobierno han detectado tres grietas de esas dimensiones en el muro, según explicó a Público Gyorgyi Tottos, portavoz del cuerpo oficial que se encarga de gestionar la catástrofe. "No hay manera de arreglarlas", señaló.

Si el dique cede, dejará salir medio millón de metros cúbicos de lodo espeso, más tóxico, pero también más lento en su avance. Además, la caída del muro podría a su vez destrozar el de la piscina contigua, que también contiene sustancias tóxicas, según Efe.

Público comprobó que la situación del muro es muy precaria. El camino hasta una de las grietas es un barrizal que se va volviendo cada vez más rojo a medida que se avanza. La policía mantiene cortadas las carreteras, pero los habitantes de los suburbios de Ajka, la población que aloja la balsa, no tiene problema para explicar a cualquiera cómo llegar hasta ella por caminos que apenas están vigilados.


Grieta de la balsa.
Fuente: http://www.publico.es/detalle-imagen...-del-lodo-rojo

En la base del boquete que se originó el lunes hay un gran pedazo de muro de unos 15 metros de largo que se ha separado de la pared principal. Más arriba puede observarse una brecha que sube hasta el final del muro, y en algunos puntos tiene más de un metro de ancho. Al otro lado del camino, cerrado por los escombros, los árboles aún conservan las marcas de la riada roja del lunes. Una de las grietas está cerca de la esquina que reventó el lunes. Aún pueden verse enormes rocas de hasta cuatro metros de alto que fueron arrastradas por la corriente hacia Kolontár.

Por la mañana, el río no paraba de arrastrar agua roja hacia esa localidad, y por todas partes podían verse huellas de zorros y ciervos que han intentado cruzar la corriente. Si se intenta atravesar la corriente, los pies se hunden en el lodo, hasta el tobillo, y en tan sólo unos segundos.

*En pleno pueblo*

La enorme balsa está dividida en varias piscinas. Algunas están llenas y cubiertas de tierra sobre las que crece la vegetación. Esta zona de la balsa está separada de las primeras casas de Ajka Tosokberénd, un suburbio de Ajka, por un canal de un metro. La distancia entre el muro y los primeros huertos es de unos 200 metros.

No hay ninguna valla que prohíba el paso, ni una señal que avise de que esta especie de montaña falsa está llena de residuos capaces de acabar con toda la vida de un río en cuestión de horas. Hoy, justo enfrente del muro, un grupo de hombres jugaba un partido de fútbol a pleno sol. Desde el campo se oye el ruido de los volquetes vaciando toneladas de barro y escombros que han traído desde Kolontár y Devecser.

Un habitante del pueblo, que no quiere dar su nombre por miedo a represalias, explica que la compañía propietaria de la balsa, Magyar Aluminium, ha construido alguno de sus vertederos sin pedir ningún permiso a la población local. "Está totalmente conchabada con el alcalde y los políticos locales", explica. Dice que la compañía también usa las aguas residuales de los pueblos de la zona para reconvertirlos en abono. "El olor es a veces insoportable", lamenta.

En Kolontár, el pueblo más cercano a la presa, los operarios se apresuraban a construir un muro de protección que partirá en dos la población. A un lado, justo en la ribera del río Torna, quedará la parte que resultó menos afectada por la riada. Al otro quedará el barrio que fue arrasado el lunes poco después de las 12 del mediodía, cuando un millón de metros cúbicos de lodo con sosa cáustica y metales pesados arrasaron todo a su paso, con olas de hasta dos metros y medio. "No creo que nadie pueda vivir allí nunca más", señaló Tottos. El muro estará listo en unos tres días. Tendrá 600 metros de largo y cinco metros de alto, según el experto.

Devecser, con unos 5.400 habitantes, contenía la respiración ante la posibilidad de que el ejército tenga que evacuar el lugar. Unos 500 han dejado ya el pueblo y el Gobierno dispone de 319 soldados, 127 vehículos y cinco trenes preparados en caso de que se dé la voz de alarma, según explicó a Reuters Tibor Dobson, portavoz del cuerpo de intervención ante la catástrofe.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=548612

Budapest, 10 oct (EFE).- La metalúrgica húngara MAL, dueña de la planta de aluminio en que se originó el vertido de lodo tóxico, ofreció hoy sus condolencias a las víctimas y prometió aliviar los daños.

En un comunicado enviado a la agencia húngara MTI, la empresa se mostró de acuerdo con el gobierno en que todos los implicados en la tragedia deben pagar indemnizaciones por los daños causados en la medida de su responsabilidad.

El accidente causó la muerte de 7 personas y unos 150 heridos y ha sido calificado como el mayor desastre medioambiental sufrido en el país.

En un primer momento, MAL aseguró que el lodo vertido no era dañino para la salud.

La dirección de la empresa, tanto como sus trabajadores, "expresan ahora sus penas" a todos los afectados y familiares de la catástrofe y harán "esfuerzos máximos para aliviar los daños", asegura el documento.

Por otra parte, afirma que cooperará con las autoridades para normalizar la situación en la región.

El lunes pasado, una rotura de la represa de MAL vertió 1 millón de metros cúbicos de un alcalino "barro rojo", lleno de materiales tóxicos y metales pesados, que se desparramaron a lo largo de 40 kilómetros devastando pueblos enteros.

El jefe del Gobierno magiar, Viktor Orbán, informó el sábado de que se ha abierto una investigación y prometió que "las consecuencias (para los responsables serán muy graves". EFE

----------


## jasg555

Seguro que antes de producirse la catástrofe, la empresa propietaria y las autoridades aseguraban, por activa y por pasiva, que todo estaba en perfecto orden.

 Y seguro que acusaban a los que avisaban del desastre de desestabilizadores insensatos.

Como si lo viera.

----------


## Luján

¿De qué sirve ahora pedir perdón y pagar indemnizaciones?

Estoy convencido de que les hubiera salido más barato prevenir que lamentar, pero ya se sabe.....los "por si acaso" no entran en los planes de este tipo de empresas.

----------


## ben-amar

Siendo hungara la empresa, no podra pirarse como hizo Boliden en Aznalcollar y tendra que pagar toda la limpieza. 
Boliden se marcho, con los dineros que habia recibido anteriormente en subvenciones y no ha pagado un pavo de la posterior limpieza.
Los juicios siguen para largo.

----------


## jasg555



----------


## Luján

Impresionante.

En la cuarta imagen se puede apreciar el verdadero tamaño de la balsa gracias a que las máquinas que hay en la parte inferior de la imagen dan la escala.

----------


## jasg555

> Impresionante.
> 
> En la cuarta imagen se puede apreciar el verdadero tamaño de la balsa gracias a que las máquinas que hay en la parte inferior de la imagen dan la escala.


 Y los lodos que han quedado dentro. Apenas ha salido un 10% como mucho.

----------


## Salut

> Budapest, 10 oct (EFE).- La metalúrgica húngara MAL


El nombre le viene que ni pintao... está claro que esto lo hizo MAL!





> Impresionante.
> 
> En la cuarta imagen se puede apreciar el verdadero tamaño de la balsa gracias a que las máquinas que hay en la parte inferior de la imagen dan la escala.


Sep! En la primera noticia ya dijeron que era 1 hm3... ahora, no se si se referian solo a la balsa que ha petado, o al conjunto.





> Y los lodos que han quedado dentro. Apenas ha salido un 10% como mucho.


Ahora la pregunta es qué sucederá si llueve mucho. Porque estan teniendo problemas por el polvo de barro rojo, pero no se yo si una lluvia mas o menos intensa será peor  :Frown:

----------

